# pivot door



## enedinamaddison (Apr 29, 2013)

my bedroom closet is just a standard closet space and closet door. if i wanted to make the closet entry into a bookcase door with pivot door, how would i get the pivot part done? for instance, would i have to remove the whole doorway even the part that is nailed to frame? do i just leave that part alone and drill the holes needed for the pivot mechenisims only? i have gone on youtube but the only examples are those door systems. i dont want a whole door system i just want a simple swiveling door.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's to gained by doing that?
I just used Bing to search and just used "pivot door" and hundreds came up.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

are you talking about replacing a hinged door with a bi-fold door?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am confused too. Are you trying to build a bookcase that pivots out of your way when you swing it open like in a spy movie or something? How deep is your closet?


----------

